# catback exaust



## angermanagement240 (Aug 9, 2004)

I have a 1990 240sx and i want (need) the exaust from the catback mine is toast. what brand should i get to get a good sound and performance. i will be getting the complete exaust eventually but right now i just need the catback cause mine is rotted. i seen obx has one are they good?


----------



## sp4rkz (Jul 21, 2004)

apexi duel n1.. i heard they are good...


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

Apex-i N1 dual I think is nice. But I can't say from experience, just from what I have heard.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

good lawd we have some noobs on this forum! sparks, there isnt a d1 to my knowledge. your talking about the N1.the N1 dual is another good choice but as far as performance the N1 seems to take the lead of all the choices.the N1 has minimal bends so its like a straight pipe....gets the exhaust out fast, which is great for performance. ive heard the HKS hiper sounds best though. the N1 sounds good and performs best as far as im told


----------



## 240SXBOB (Jul 2, 2004)

angermanagement240 said:


> I have a 1990 240sx and i want (need) the exaust from the catback mine is toast. what brand should i get to get a good sound and performance. i will be getting the complete exaust eventually but right now i just need the catback cause mine is rotted. i seen obx has one are they good?


.
I CURRENTLY HAVE A 92 240SX. I CHOSE THE GREDDY SP CAT-BACK EXHAUST SYSTEM WITH A HIGH FLOW CAT. IT HAS A NICE DEEP TONE TILL ABOUT 4000 RPMS. FROM THAT TO RED LINE ALL I CAN HEAR IS MY INTAKE SO I CAN SAY HOW IT SOUNDS HIGH END. BUT IT REALLY DOES OPEN THE CAR UP THROUGHOUT THE RPM RANGE.


----------



## angermanagement240 (Aug 9, 2004)

*gt*

i seen instead of the n1 they also have a gt is that overkill


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

HKS Hi-Power, Apex n1(dual or not), And Fugitsubo (uuummmm) are my choices.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

stock works nicely... on a stock motor


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

the GT spec is like...3 and a half inches i think. if your cars not turbo'd yet, dont even mess with the gt spec because yes it would be overkill for the NA motor. opiums right though...stock works nicely on a stock engine... unless you wanna be hardcore and go no exhaust like me haha...fuckin rust...


----------



## sp4rkz (Jul 21, 2004)

Kelso said:


> good lawd we have some noobs on this forum! sparks, there isnt a d1 to my knowledge. your talking about the N1.the N1 dual is another good choice but as far as performance the N1 seems to take the lead of all the choices.the N1 has minimal bends so its like a straight pipe....gets the exhaust out fast, which is great for performance. ive heard the HKS hiper sounds best though. the N1 sounds good and performs best as far as im told



my bad.. typo..


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

i say just buy a cheapo muffler and have a shop fab you up an exhaust from 2.5" piping cause wasting your money on a catback for a 240 is pointless...i had a good shop MANDREL bend me a 2.5" exhaust with an OBX-R muffler...best sounding exhuast ive heard on a 240...


----------



## JDMJunior (Sep 16, 2004)

I currently am in the look for a 240 hatchback and wanna swap in a redtop sr20det and the exhaust i wanna get is Tanabe super medallion is that a good choice? And has anyone used this b4? I wanna know if it's 2 loud or street legal


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

kinda old post, but the tanabe from what a friend who owns it tells me is a good one to choose(althou his is on an integra)...


----------



## LukeDogg316 (Jul 28, 2004)

I seen Megan Racing on ebay are they any good?
__________________________________________________ ______________
1994 GMC Sonoma V6 
Custom exhaust, K&N Intake, Accel Performance Distrb Cap/Rotor, JBA Racing Plug wires, Bosch Plat 2 plugs, Castrol syntec w/ K&N oil filter, 2000 xtreme rims, PIAA extreme white lights.

1992 Nissan 240sx SE Coupe 100% STOCK. New Project


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

loud, very loud. listen to this:IF YOU DONT HAVE TURBO,YOU DONT NEED EXHAUST! you will find very little gains in performance and a lot of money leaving your pocket. unless you are racing freak going na and are trying to save weight and have a lot of money, then you can buy a full titanium exhaust for your na.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

ive seen that megan racing bullshit on ebay. your seriously retarded if you buy it.


----------



## jaylivesinsf (Jun 16, 2004)

I just bought a Greddy SP exhaust for my 92 240. It sounds real deep and adds a little bit of horse power. Can I still use the Greddy SP if I swap an SR20 or go KAT?


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

catbacks are built to the chassis not the engine so yes. although it depends on how small the piping is...its not too smart or beneficial to get anything under 3 inch on a turbo car. on an NA, 3 inch is sometimes too big but no big deal


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

^haha, you learned tha the hard way.lol


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

my cousin put a 4inch exhaust on his S12 200sx (VG30E) and it sounds crazy, but i dont know why he put it 4inches, and to add to it no muffler...


----------

